# Lee Valley dovetail jig



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi members. In my Canadian copy of Lee Valley Tool's catalogue they list what they call an Economy Dovetail jig at a very reasonable price. I have waited six months for Amazon Canada to restock a P.C. dovetail jig I ordered but I am running out of patience. Has anyone had experience with the Lee Valley Jig? Oldrusty


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dovetail Machine

==



oldrusty said:


> Hi members. In my Canadian copy of Lee Valley Tool's catalogue they list what they call an Economy Dovetail jig at a very reasonable price. I have waited six months for Amazon Canada to restock a P.C. dovetail jig I ordered but I am running out of patience. Has anyone had experience with the Lee Valley Jig? Oldrusty


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Bj. Sorry, I don't understand your reply. Is my terminology " router jig " wrong? Being new to routing this could be so. Oldrusty


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

same thing at 1/3 the price.
Economy Dovetail Jig - Lee Valley Tools

===



oldrusty said:


> Hi Bj. Sorry, I don't understand your reply. Is my terminology " router jig " wrong? Being new to routing this could be so. Oldrusty


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

oldrusty said:


> Hi Bj. Sorry, I don't understand your reply. Is my terminology " router jig " wrong? Being new to routing this could be so. Oldrusty



Bj's reply is a 'link' to another site. If you click on the link you will be taken to the new site.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> *same thing* at 1/3 the price.
> Economy Dovetail Jig - Lee Valley Tools
> 
> ===


Don't believe it for a heart beat...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

oldrusty said:


> Hi members. In my Canadian copy of Lee Valley Tool's catalogue they list what they call an Economy Dovetail jig at a very reasonable price. I have waited six months for Amazon Canada to restock a P.C. dovetail jig I ordered but I am running out of patience. Has anyone had experience with the Lee Valley Jig? Oldrusty


anything I have gotten from LeeValley over the decades has been 1st rate and customer service is 5 star plus....
buy it..
use it...
don't like it, send it back on their dime...


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Stick. What did you mean when Bj said " Same thing at 1/3 the price " You replied don't believe it for a heart beat. The next reply you went on to say that Lee Valley had a great reputation. Confusing. Oldrusty


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Many,Many sale the same one,Grizzly,MLCS,Rpckler,HD,Lowes,etc. I have the same one from HF and I can tell you for a fact it's the same thing..and all have the same error built in them. 

===


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

oldrusty said:


> Hi Stick. What did you mean when Bj said " Same thing at 1/3 the price " You replied don't believe it for a heart beat. The next reply you went on to say that Lee Valley had a great reputation. Confusing. Oldrusty


anything from *"Harbor Freight and Salvage"* is not the same thing just a cheap knock off of someone else's product...


----------



## thrinfo (Jan 21, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> same thing at 1/3 the price.
> Economy Dovetail Jig - Lee Valley ToolsUS Site===


It's the same jig on the US or Canadian catalogue.
Economy Dovetail Jig - Lee Valley Tools Canadian Site
And if it about the one I've got from Sears long time ago, it was the worst purchase I've done.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

oldrusty said:


> Hi Stick. What did you mean when Bj said " Same thing at 1/3 the price " You replied don't believe it for a heart beat. The next reply you went on to say that Lee Valley had a great reputation. Confusing. Oldrusty


BJ posted two links... one the Lee Valley, and one the cheap one!


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

BJ and others,

You will tell from my questions that I do not own a dovetail jig.

My questions are, "What is it that folks find 'wrong' with some/ all dovetail jigs?", "What did you mean that they 'all have the same error built in them'?" and "What problem areas should people look out for when shopping for a dovetail jig ?"

I want to know for the day when I am in the market.


----------



## oldrusty (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi PRD. I was about to ask the same question. What is this problem all the P.C. " knockoffs " suffer from and if they are all copies of the P.C. does the P.C. have this problem? More to the point does the Lee Valley jig also have this problem? I thought my original question was fairly simple but I guess I was mistaken. Oldrusty


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Stick

You do know that Lee Valley just buys items to sale just like the all the others do but because HF is so much bigger they can sale them for less..Lee has two outlets but HF has over 150 that I know about..3 in Denver that I know about.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17367&site=ROCKLER

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Dovetail-Jig-w-Aluminum-Template/D2796

http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D27...8&qid=1363046347&sr=1-3&keywords=DOVETAIL+JIG

http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D27...&qid=1363046381&sr=1-14&keywords=DOVETAIL+JIG


=====



Stick486 said:


> anything from *"Harbor Freight and Salvage"* is not the same thing just a cheap knock off of someone else's product...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The error in the dovetail jig is the finger templates that moves to the left and the right, it took me a long to put my finger on it and put in wood blocks to stop it and to the error in the clamp hold down system..

===


----------



## slider (Jun 4, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Stick
> 
> You do know that Lee Valley just buys items to sale just like the all the others do but because HF is so much bigger they can sale them for less..Lee has two outlets but HF has over 150 that I know about..3 in Denver that I know about.
> 
> ...


Lee Valley has 13 stores across Canada, not just 2. Veritas products (made by Lee Valley) are also available from a large number of retailers.

The jig may be the same as the one from harbor freight, but the Lee Valley one comes 2 templates and with 3 of their excellent router bits and a guide bushing as well, the bits alone are worth more than the price of the HF jig.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

D2926 1/2" Dovetail Template for H0983 Dovetail Jig
D3159 1/4" Dovetail Template

D2796 Dovetail Jig w/ Aluminum Template

Grizzly.com

http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-2-Box-Joint-Template/D3157
http://www.grizzly.com/products/1-2-Sliding-Dovetail-Template/D3156

==


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Stick
> 
> You do know that Lee Valley just buys items to sale just like the all the others do but because HF is so much bigger they can sale them for less..Lee has two outlets but HF has over 150 that I know about..3 in Denver that I know about.
> 
> =====


I don't do HF...
they hurt the bottom line and I rather keep my money here in the US and out of China...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's funny Stick


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick; I agree, but the barn door was opened way back in the '60s. Back then it was Japan, and they were 'stealing' the business by making _better_ products for less money. Now it's China and it's all about the bottom line as you said, quality be damned. (Remember the Kodak Instamatics? Talk about aiming for the lowest rung.)
There's a lot of reasons for domestic production disappearing ...but we can't talk about them; too political.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Stick; I agree, but the barn door was opened way back in the '60s. Back then it was Japan, and they were 'stealing' the business by making _better_ products for less money. Now it's China and it's all about the bottom line as you said, quality be damned. (Remember the Kodak Instamatics? Talk about aiming for the lowest rung.)
> There's a lot of reasons for domestic production disappearing ...but we can't talk about them; too political.


I don't do economic fraud either...
I may be one resistor but with enough voices things can change...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Stick

What kind / brand of router do you use ????

===



Stick486 said:


> I don't do economic fraud either...
> I may be one resistor but with enough voices things can change...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Stick
> 
> What kind / brand of router do you use ????
> 
> ===


Bosch
PC
Thor
Ingersol Rand
Grumman


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

:sarcastic:Where are Bosch and Porter Cable routers made? - by coloradoclimber @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community:yes4:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> :sarcastic:Where are Bosch and Porter Cable routers made? - by coloradoclimber @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community:yes4:


Bosch - Switzerland, Austria, Mexico...
the PC's I have are US...
the others are US also...


----------

